# Ugly cold light from fluorescent puff diffuser



## jleon1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I live in an apartment with a very dated 4-foot fluorescent tube fixture with a plastic puff light diffuser that looks like this:

4 2 Lamp 32 Watt T8 Fluorescent Puff 120 Volt - 20-PLPF248E-120

It gives off the most awful cold light--like in an office or hospital. Even if I change the tubes to warm light fluorescent, it won't help much because the color/coating on the diffuser is a cold icy white. I read about the new LED tubes that you can insert directly into the fixture, but I don't know if they'd give off a warmer light. And again, it wouldn't make much difference because of the diffuser color. I can't find a yellow warm white diffuser on the internet. I can do some minor modifications to the fixture, as long as I can change it back to the way it was when I move out without too much trouble.


----------



## CharlieO (Jun 14, 2011)

A quick solution is get some colored celophane and tape it to the inside of the diffuser


----------



## Johnboy555 (Aug 4, 2011)

The color of the diffuser is white, being so it will transfer whatever color bulbs that you install inside it.  We each have our preferences as to what color bulbs that we like....


----------



## diane21 (Oct 9, 2011)

I try to avoid fluorescent, unless I need them urgently. I find led strips and high power LEDs generally good I bought strips and high power spots, both are brilliant, and I use some of the strips as main lighting as well in my living room, corners of the ceiling.


----------

